#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Phychische Erkrankung >

## Brava

das habe ich letztes Jahr durchgemacht 5Tage nach dem mein Mann einen Herzinfarkt hatte ging es bei mir los ich hatte ähnliche Beschwerden wie mein mann. Rannte gleich zum Arzt EKG war in ordnung auch Blutdruck trotzdem hatte ich Herzrasen und Schmerzen im Brustkorb meine Ärztin meinte es ist die aufregung.
nun ist ein halbes Jahr vorbei ab und zu kommen die schmerzen noch nicht mehr so stark auch das Herzrasen ist oftzu spüren 
Grüssle Gaby

----------


## Teetante

*HI Brava! 
Hast Du denn dann irgendwas gemacht? Medikamente oder Psychotherapie oder hast Du es hingenommen? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

ich habe es so laufen lassen ich bin kein mensch der tabletten nimmt  
grüssle gaby

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Brava, 
wenn das überhaupt nicht nachlässt, musst Du unbedingt zum Onkel oder Tante Doktor.
Lass danach schauen, wer weiß was das ist. Sind die Beschwerden den Belastungsabhängig? Das heißt, tritt das immer dann auf wenn du dich besonders anstrengst? Oder Dich Aufregst? 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

es kommt wenn ich stress habe beim doc war ich doch ist nichts körperliches laut ekg und blutdruck
entschuldigt ich kann nicht gross schreiben tastatur klemmt 
gruss gaby

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Gaby,  bei einem primär psychischen Problem ist organisch ja auch nichts festzustellen. Es sollte aber trotzdem ernst genommen werden. Sollten Deine Probleme weiterhin anhalten bzw. sie Dich sehr stören, solltest Du eine Psychotherapie in Angriff nehmen.  Ich bin einst zu meinem Hausarzt gegangen und hatte um eine Psychotherapie gebeten, nach dem ich während einer heftigen Ehekrise Ende des 4. Monats ein Kind verloren hatte (es war das 5. Mal). Damit kam ich nicht mehr klar und brauchte professionelle Hilfe. Diese Erkenntnis war eine der besten meines Lebens.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Brava

Klar bei aufregung aller art kommen die schmerzen ich habe mir allenStress vomHals gehalten  so gut es geht  
Grüssle Gaby

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie ist es mit einem Langzeit-EKG und Langzeit-Blutdruckmessung? 
Wurde so was schon angedacht oder sogar durchgeführt wurden? 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

Das Langzeit ekg wurde gemacht,nicht eine auffälligkeit
ich denke es war einfach zu viel du weisst was passiert ist das dauert ,heut muss ich wieder zu diesem Arzt um ein Rezept zu holen für meinen Mann.
Das wird was geben, hast einen Eimer Baldrian zu Haus ich komm gleich 
Grüssle Gaby :angry_1:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie wäre es wenn Du Dir einfach mal ein bisschen Zeit für Dich nimmst. 
Ohne Kinder ohne Mann... nur für Dich und das was Du gerne tust. 
Wir machen das ähnlich zuhause, meine Frau geht fort, VHS - Kneipe - Sauna uvm... ich ebenso.
Wir machen sehr viel gemeinsam oder auch alleine oder mit einem guten Freund/in.... 
Ist Dein Mann immer noch bei *DEM* Doc? 
Nun ich habe Dir eine geschrieben der wirklich gut ist, es gibt aber noch mehr... Wenn er wechseln will und nicht weiß wohin, dann schick mir mal eine PN... vielleicht kann ich helfen. 
Viele Grüße  
Schubsi

----------


## Brava

Er will nicht wechsel er meint er wäre gut naja lassen wir ihm den glauben,zeit für mich hab ich fast keine im moment.Seit die kleine die schmerzen hat ist es noch weniger,es fängt Morgens um 4.30 an Kaffekochen für Ehemann um 5 ihn zur Arbeit fahren um 6.15 Kids wecken fertig machen für lehre und Schule.7 Uhrden Junior zur Lehrstelle Fahren.Dann hab ich bis um 12. den Hauhalt zu machen falls ich nicht wieder zur Schule muss um die kleine wegen Bauchweh zuholen. Um 13 Uhr muss das Essen auf de Tisch stehen.14.30 die kleine zur Schule fahren,16 Uhr Mann holen. 17 Uhr Junior holen, 18 die kleine holen,wiederessen machen,
So sieht fast jeder Tag aus Einkaufen usw, auch noch 
Grüssle Gaby 
um 20 Uhr lieg ich ko auf dem Sofa

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Gaby! 
Ähhhh, hast Du vielleicht Taxi oder Chauffeur-Dienst auf der Stirn stehen? Meine Güte, fährst Du Deine Familie viel durch die Gegend... 
Das Du abends um 8 k.o. auf dem Sofa liegst, kann ich voll verstehen bei so einem Programm den ganzen Tag über! 
Kannst Du denn wenigstens mal am Wochenende eine Stunde für Dich alleine abgrenzen? Irgendwann brauch man doch auch einfach mal seine Ruhe oder will was für sich machen!  
Laß Deinen Mann bei seinem Arzt bleibeb, wenn er sich da gut aufgehoben fühlt! Er muß das für sich entscheiden, das kann kein anderer!  
DU mußt zu dem ja nicht gehen! 
Erstmal liebe Grüße, bis später mal, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Huch, ich würde sagen es Zeit bei dir für eine Unterbrechung.
Ich meine, jetzt bis auch du mal dran,mit morgens liegen bleiben, GöGa macht sich seinen Kaffee selber, *das geht!!!*
Kann dann die Kinder beschicken und richten, gut wenn er früher zur arbeit muss als die Kinder zuur Schule dann wirst du aufstehen müssen, aber 7 Uhr ist besser als 4:30 Uhr!!!
Warum musst du deine Kidas durch die Gegend fahren? Fährt da kein Bus hin? Meine Kids laufen auch. Nur die Große kommt einmal die Woche in den Genuss zur Schule gefahren zuwerden, da meine Frau sowieso um diese Zeit da vorbei muss zum arbeiten.
Ich will ja nicht unken, aber meinst du das du das lange durchhalten wirst? 
Jeder hat das Recht auf ein bisschen Ruhe... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

Der Taxidienst ist im Winter mein Mann fährt sonst mit dem Mofaroller,aber im Winter will ich das nicht,Den grossen fahr ich weil er immer wo anders im einsatz ist ,die kleine  fahr ich weil sie von einem jungen angepöbelt wurde,der ist schon 15. 
 ich kann in Frühling bis 5.45 schlafen,denn um 6 muss Malerlehrling los,ich halts schon durch nur mein alter Ford(zartes hellblau 16 j,) der schnaufft ganz schön 
 Andrea er kann ja bei seinem Arzt bleiben aber mich nicht zu diesem.... schicken ich soll ein Rezept holen,komisch seit ich ihn angemault hab ist der freundlich,war ein Wunder gestern 
GrüssleGaby :night_rise:

----------


## Obelix1962

Jetzt weis ich zumindest warum es gern gesehen ist das ich morgens still ind leise das Haus verlasse und zu meiner S-Bahn trabe. 
Die wollen nämlich alle nicht das das hallowach Männchen die Schlafmützen antreibt.

----------


## Patientenschubser

OOOhh ich geniesse es morgens (weigstens) da meine Ruhe in der Hütte zu haben... 
Auf der anderen Seite will mich morgens gegen 4:30- 5:15 Uhr sicherlich auch keiner sehen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

So ist das jeden Tag ausser Samstag ,Sonntag da pennen sie bis um 11 Uhr,ich meist auch weil ich den schlaf nachholen muss.
Heut wars neun als mich der Postbote geweckt hat 
Also Lieber Schuppsi mach dir keine Sorgen ,Gaby gehts gut  
Liebe Grüsse Gaby

----------


## Patientenschubser

Gut dann mach ich mir keine Sorgen mehr. 
Positiv denken hilft... hast ja selber geschrieben.... 
Gruß Schubsi

----------


## Brava

Klar mach ichimmer so,egal wie wird,nur am Donnerstag war für mich Freitag der 13 ,erst wollte ich auf die bankGeld holen Karte zeigte an ich hätte falsche Pin eingegeben und das öfter war nicht die Karte war nagelneu,die von meinem Mann genau das selbe, also ab zum schalter ,der Kerl dort schimpfte wie ein irrer.Gut dacht ich der Kann mich mal, nächste Station der doc meines Mannes ,gut der ging 
Zuhause angekommen Briefkasten auf ,Autoversicherung nicht abgebucht.
Die schrieben ich solle sofort das Geld überweisen ,erst wenn es bei denen angekommen ist ,ist das Auto versichert, also wieder rein in die Bank beschweren warum das nicht bgeucht wurde Geld war drauf,wieder heim bei der Versicherung anrufen sagen Geld ist jetzt unterwegs.
Tja das brachte nichts ich muss warten bis das Geld bei denen eingegangen ist, super nun bin ich eine Woche unversichert gefahren
Drum sag ich mir immer positiv Denken egal wie sch..... es kommt 
Grüssle Gaby

----------


## Obelix1962

Na da würde ich dem Brifträger aber sagen das er zu späterer Stunde Kommt und nicht mitten in der Nacht

----------


## lucy230279

hallo brava, 
ist für mich immer wieder erschreckend zu lesen, dass bankangestellte am schalter schlechte laune haben. so was darf es einfach nicht geben. natürlich können wir auch mal nen sch..tag erwischen, aber wenn ich am kunden bin, habe ich immer ein lächeln auf den lippen. das lernt man/frau als allererstes. 
wir müssen uns aber nicht alles gefallen lassen und glaub mir, persönliche angriffe/beleidigungen kommen öfter vor. das lass auch ich mir nicht gefallen und dann ist auch mein lächeln weg. kommt auch schon mal vor, dass ich dem kunden höflich aber bestimmt den weg zur tür weise. 
aber ansonsten wird jeder kunde grundsätzlich erstmal mit einem lächeln begrüßt. punkt!!! 
hast du mit der pin alles wieder hinbekommen? ansonsten schick mir ne pn, wenn du magst. ich versuch dir irgendwie weiter zu helfen, wenn ich kann. 
ansonsten, kopf hoch, du wirst es schaffen!!

----------


## Brava

Für den Postboten häng ich ein Schild an die Tür
Achtung schiesswütige Schlafmütze erst ab 10 Uhr klingel,wer früher Klingelt wird erschossen, 
Mal sehen obs hilft 
Grüssle Gaby

----------


## Teetante

**lach* 
Vielleicht solltest Du eher ein Schild hinhängen:  Vorsicht vor der bissigen Brava, Betreten des Grundstückes vor 10 Uhr am Samstag nur mit Schutzanzug empfehlenswert!  
Du mußt den Postboten ja nicht gleich erschießen, ab und zu bringen die ja auch mal was anderes als Rechnungen!  
Lachende Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Danke Andrea ich glaub das nehm ich,der Postbote war vorher da ,ich hab ihm gesagt ich werd ihn nächstmal erschiessen.
Der ist nett,hat gelacht,nun versteckt er meine Post im Wäscheständer
Ein Problem weniger,nun ist nur noch die Schule dran wegen der 5
Grüssle Gaby

----------

